# Don't know if this is right place?? Anybody can help? :)



## Skywalker

Hi ladies (and gents?) Popping over from first trimester with a question!

I can feel my uterus above my pubic bone. I am 100% sure of it. I noticed this two days ago. Right now, according to my last scan, I am 7 weeks and 5 days pregnant. The general consensus seems to be that I should not be able to feel that until at least 12 weeks, with many women not feeling it until many weeks after that. But I know what I'm feeling - definitely not bowels, definitely not bone, and it matches descriptions I've found online about what the uterus feels like. 

Based on my last menstrual period, I would be 8 weeks and 5 days pregnant today, so 2 days shy of 9 weeks. Another girl on the first tri boards said she is 9 weeks and can also definitely feel her uterus above the pubic bone, and this is her second child. This is my first, and she suggested perhaps it is twins? 

I wanted to know if any of you mommies could tell me, when you were pregnant with your multiples, were you able to feel your uterus rise up above your pelvic bone early? Does that have anything to do with having multiples? 

Also, on my scan, I was 6 weeks and 4 days (this was on the 19th) She said nothing about seeing a twin, so I'm not thinking it actually is twins, but I'm just curious now that this other girl suggested the idea and I wanted to see if there was any validity to it? 

Thanks so much for reading and I would love love love to hear your answers! <3 :hugs:

PS - Funny thing is, two weeks before I found out I was pregnant, I had a dream that OH told me he was expecting twins. Then, when I took the test, the lines came up immediately both times and were very dark. I'm in NZ right now and I'm not sure if this is different from how it's done in other parts of the world but when they took my blood, the doctor didn't even look at the hcg levels. When I asked why not, she said because they only check hcg levels if someone's miscarrying. So I don't know what my hcg levels are, only that when I tested positive at home, the lines came up soooo fast, like not even a second after getting wet, and were so dark, and to this day weeks and weeks later are still there, very dark. I've been told the darkness of the line has nothing to do with twins, but I don't know! I was only 4 weeks or so when I took those tests so it seems odd that they showed up so quickly and were so dark, and the dream, and now my uterus is above my pubic bone. So I guess I do kind of suspect, but I am happy of course even if it is just the one baby, who is already loved dearly! I just am curious now about these other things and want to find out. Probably I won't have another scan for another month or so, so hounding these forums is my only next recourse lol (while waiting for my next doctor's appointment, at least!)


----------



## ShelbyLC

It's pretty unlikely to miss a twin at a scan, and the darkness of the lines/how quickly they appear has nothing to do with the number of babies. You're also quite small, so it's possible that you're able to feel your uterus because of that.

Anyway, you've already heard from me a few times on the subject :winkwink: so I'll let some other ladies reassure you. :flower:


----------



## kazzab25

Very unlikely to miss a twin Hun, not saying it can't happen but it's a slim chance. G


----------



## Let it be

Hi ya not sure about missing twins or uterus above your pelvic bone early (stupid I know but I wouldn't even know what to feel for now and this is my second pregnancy lol).

But as for the dark lines appearing fast, I tired pretty much every test on the market from 4 weeks till about 6 weeks (at least 3 tests a day) to try to get better lines and just gave up at 6 weeks. At 4 weeks I could barely see a line after the full time and by 6 weeks the line was coming up quicker but was still faint. 

I found out I was having twins at our 12 week scan hth x x


----------



## LucyLake

Did you already have a scan with one baby? 

My scan at 6w0 showed both with heartbeats. Very hard for them to miss one.

I got a very faint and I mean so slight it wasn't there positive on dpo 9 and waited to test again until dpo 14-a bit darker. Hgc levels at 6w0 were 13,313. Most twin moms for some reason seem to have lighter lines (?)

In week 11-12, I had cramps that were awful, beyond anything I ever had with our son. A scan confirmed they had moved up above the pelvic bone during that time as I have scans once a week.

My peri told me twins are no different, they move up around the same time and you don't feel them kicking any earlier than singletons. 

The only real difference is I'm 15 weeks, but have more like a 20 week bump. And the vomiting goes on though it's week 15.

Good luck <3


----------



## Skywalker

Hi ladies! I went and saw my midwife for the first time yesterday and she confirmed that my uterus is definitely moved up above my pubic bone and she had a suspicious look on her face and said, "Are you having twins?" I laughed and told her on my scan there was just the one baby. I asked her if it was normal for the uterus to have moved up so quickly either way and she and her assistant both said yes. She said it can vary. By my last scan I'll be 8 weeks tomorrow, by last menstrual period I'll be 9 weeks. She said it's likely that I am exactly where my scan puts me but I have another scan on the 22nd of October (which she demanded my OH comes to and I told him he's been demanded to attend and he said okay so I'm happy about that!) so she said we'll just see how I look then. To be honest with you I'm already excited/freaked out about the proposition of one baby, and I just had actual heart palpitations just now and shortness of breath thinking about the possibility of two babies, so I think I'll be a bit relieved if I see there's only one! 

Lucylake that's really interesting about the lines, it would seem to indicate that my dark ones were just the one bub :) 

Thanks for all your answers!


----------



## jandksmommy

It's funny, I just knew I was having twins. I was my first pregnancy and from the moment I got a positive test result, I KNEW it was twins. Was just a feeling for no reason. I wasn't the least bit surprised when my first ultrasound showed 2 heartbeats.


----------



## mumdream2013

not sure where the light lines come from? my were dark from 5dpt and still super dark Im nearly 7 weeks with twins. good luck! x x


----------



## ShelbyLC

I think light lines with twins can come from high hcg levels. Home pregnancy tests sometimes have a hard time handling really high levels of hcg, resulting in a light line. That's why they tell you to stop testing after you get a positive result. You'll just get stressed out for no reason.


----------



## HappiestMom

Good luck...can't wait for an update


----------



## Deethehippy

No matter how much i poked and prodded my belly with all my pregnancies, i could never work out what was uterus even with the twins! I expect it has something to do with how slim you are as i am more of an 'average' build but not slim.

I had a faint positive at 8dpo with the twins but it was mega faint and could have easily have been missed, it wasn't until 11dpo that i got a decent line and i wouldn't have said it was that dark.

Not sure you can go on lines or feeling uterus's to determie twins however one thing that was much worse for me was the nausea! Never felt so weak and sick in my life!

Good luck at your next scan, hope it turns out what you want xx


----------



## jandksmommy

I never had any nausea at all with my twin pregnancy but my blood pressure dropped well below normal. My doctor said it was because my body had to build up more blood in order to accommodate all 3 of us but the drop was almost immediate (started at about 4 weeks and got worse as the pregnancy went on). There were days I couldn't get out of bed because the room would spin the minute I stood up, lol.


----------

